# Personnel Screening and other stuff



## JB 11 11 (3 Jun 2010)

Can anyone tell me if my Sec. Clearance from DFAIT can be transferred to the CF? I know it is done with Private security firms when coming from Govt. jobs and am wondering if the same applies in from Civvie to military. The form is exactly the same as the one I completed for my DFAIT gig.

Also, what kind of time frame can I expect between my application being accepted and the interview (including the Apt. Test)? The reason I ask is I live and work overseas and will be home for a visit come end of August and would like to get as far as I can with my application while I am in country. For all intents and purposes I will be going through the Ottawa office for Reg. force enrolment.

Further, in the interest of time, I intend to submit my application via Courier from my posting in advance of my arrival in Ottawa... is this advisable or am I better off handing it in in person? Since original documents will be sent along with the app. I am hesitant to go with a courier from overseas.

I intend on trying to get a hold of a recruiter about this as well, but thought I'd see what comes up on the forums first.

Thanks in Advance!
JB


----------



## Rafterman1 (3 Jun 2010)

JB 11 11 said:
			
		

> Since original documents will be sent along with the app. I am hesitant to go with a courier from overseas.



If you refer to "original documents" being your tickets and birth certificate and any other oringinal document like that, dont send the originals.  Send photocopies.  It will be a pain the *** to get the originals back.  Trust me.


----------



## JB 11 11 (3 Jun 2010)

I had a feeling that that would be the case. However, it says "originals" on the website... will photocopies actually be accepted as genuine?


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jun 2010)

JB 11 11 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if my Sec. Clearance from DFAIT can be transferred to the CF?





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> We have numerous threads on Security Clearances.  Please feel free to read them.
> 
> As for your question; if you held a Security Clearance for a Government Department and have a PRI number, you can fill in a hard copy of "SECURITY CLEARANCE - REQUEST FOR REINSTATEMENT".  You still have to fill out the  TBS/SCT- 330-23e and TBS/SCT- 330-60e, both electronically and hardcopy.  You must sign the hardcopy and send it into DPM Secur 2, along with the copy of the "SECURITY CLEARANCE - REQUEST FOR REINSTATEMENT".  This may cut down on the time that it takes to complete your Clearance.



This thread covers most of your questions.  This thread may answer more.



			
				JB 11 11 said:
			
		

> Also, what kind of time frame can I expect between my application being accepted and the interview (including the Apt. Test)?



There is no real predictable timeframe.   As has been answered so many times before, every prospect is an individual with individual personal histories.  Some are easier to check than others.  If you are lucky it could take a couple of months.  However, if you have some things in your past history that may complicate your application, it could take years.



			
				JB 11 11 said:
			
		

> Further, in the interest of time, I intend to submit my application via Courier from my posting in advance of my arrival in Ottawa... is this advisable or am I better off handing it in in person? Since original documents will be sent along with the app. I am hesitant to go with a courier from overseas.



As advised, it is best to send copies, but remember to bring the originals with you when you do visit a CFRC.  They will likely still photocopy them and stamp them as "Certified True Copies".


----------



## JB 11 11 (3 Jun 2010)

Perfect! Thanks for the shove in the right direction ;D The help is most appreciated.
JB


----------



## FDO (3 Jun 2010)

DO NOT SEND IN ANY ORIGINAL DOCUMENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!

When the recruiting centre gets your online application they will send you an email and tell you to BRING IN your paperwork. DO NOT SEND IN ANY ORIGINAL DOCUMENTS!!!


----------



## JB 11 11 (3 Jun 2010)

Yeah, Im starting to have to really think about how Im going to go about this.... Being Overseas complicates matters some what. I was hoping to get most of the important stuff squared away on our leave home in September, but it looks like 2 weeks will not be enough time,  no matter how organized and prepared I am. :-\

But Im going to try and get through to a recruiter tonight (morning Canada time) and see what I can find out.


----------



## FDO (13 Jun 2010)

If you let the Recruiting Centre know when you'll be in town they will try to accommodate you and get everything done within that time. That of course depends if you are looking at a trade that is need of applicants.

Where are you currently?


----------



## JB 11 11 (26 Jul 2010)

I'm posted to Italy along with my wife who works for DFAIT. I got in touch with the recruiter and have since got everything squared away.
Interest process though. Seems that there is an office dedicated to overseas applicants out of North Bay. Basically, the way it works is, you send all your particulars as scan via email, if your trades are open, then you get your app processed and the recruiter asks for permission to get the recruit flown back to Canada for all the in person stuff, which will all be completed in a day. Once thats done, you're flown back to where ever and wait until your get your offer. As for being flown back a second time, once the offer's been accepted, I don't know as my trades closed as soon as I got my papers in.

So now I'm just waiting and harassing the recruiter every other week to see if anything is opening up. ;D


----------



## Decon (9 Jan 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This thread covers most of your questions.  This thread may answer more.



I have some questions regarding the security clearance form  330-60E  and am clearly not the only one. Of all related threads I've read through, this one (despite being years old) contains the most relevant information and corresponding title. Is it possible to make this thread a sticky? 

Regarding 330-60E:

1. Section C asks if we've completed any other Government of Canada screening checks. Does the term 'Government of Canada' in this context include municipal and/or provincial RCMP record checks?

2. The instructions state "Sections 'K' to 'O' must also be completed for level III only". My recruiting center issued this form to be filled out upon arrival at CFLRS; however, they did not inform me what level clearance I need to apply for. What level is required for AVS tech? Are we supposed to fill out section 'K' to 'O' regardless of the trade we chose?

Thank you.


----------



## dapaterson (9 Jan 2013)

1.  Municipal and provincial <> federal.

2.  Level III is top secret; I believe AVS requires level II, so it should not be applicable.
'


----------



## Decon (13 Jan 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> 1.  Municipal and provincial <> federal.



The reason for my confusion from the question in section 'C' is because the RCMP is a federal organization; however, I had a criminal background check completed by one of their municipal detachments. I still require clarification as to whether I should answer yes or no.


----------



## JorgSlice (13 Jan 2013)

Decon said:
			
		

> The reason for my confusion from the question in section 'C' is because the RCMP is a federal organization; however, I had a criminal background check completed by one of their municipal detachments. I still require clarification as to whether I should answer yes or no.



If it is an RCMP criminal record check, with vulnerable sector and CPIC; and meets CF screening requirements... check "YES". However, I think the physical record check is only valid for 90 days. 

All record checks are regulated by the RCMP, the difference is that cities and municipalities that are not under jurisdiction of RCMP, their checks are not run through the CPIC, only local database and don't meet CF/GoC Screening Standards.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (14 Jan 2013)

Decon said:
			
		

> Regarding 330-60E:
> 
> 1. Section C asks if we've completed any other Government of Canada screening checks. Does the term 'Government of Canada' in this context include municipal and/or provincial RCMP record checks?
> 
> ...



I asked my file manager about completing "Sections K to O" and his response was it is not required as I only need level II for RMS. He recommended filling it out anyhow and it will be on record should it be required down the road. His theory was it is better to have too much information than not enough.


----------



## Decon (16 Jan 2013)

That information is perfect. 
Thank you.


----------

